# Hirsch International Offers Tajima Eight-Head Stretch



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

Tajima has the perfect machine for companies needing efficient high-volume production. The Tajima TFMX-IIC 1508-450 stretch eight-head embroidery machine is a production workhorse. Offered by Hirsch International Corp, this machine is ideal for orders ranging from 24 pieces and up, and this stretch version has an extra-large sewing field for doing jacket backs, bags, carpet, blankets, and oversize designs. 

The TFMX-IIC 1508-450 has Tajima’s legendary quality, which means many years of reliable production. The most advanced efficient color change and trimming mechanisms, combined with an intuitive drive system and state-of-the-art electronics, saves valuable time and results in the most accurate stitching with less downtime. 

A built in LAN connection eliminates the tedious steps of transferring designs back and forth through a USB stick, and color sequence can be automatically sent with the design, thus eliminating the need to manually load colors on each new job. One person can easily change from garments to caps in minutes, with no tools required, with Tajima’s exclusive Uni-Sash system. Tajima embroidery machines can also provide detailed reporting, allowing embroiderers to keep track of vital production information and management to measure production efficiency.

Contact Hirsch International at (800) 394-4426; email: [email protected] or visit the website at www.hic.us.


----------

